# First Respponder Certification



## zach1201 (May 24, 2010)

First Responder Cert at Fitchburg State College.

Hello all. I have tentatively set up a First Responder class here at FSC. If there is enough interest I will run a 40 hour class. The class will start Sunday, June 20th. There will be five 8 hour classes: June 20th, June 27th, July 11th, July 18th, July 25th and one 4 hour class on August 1st. That day will be testing. 

The cost if the class will be $175.00 per person. 

If you are interested please let me know by this Friday 05/28/10 so I have time to get things together. I would like to have 6 or more people for the class if possible. 

email: [email protected]



have a great day and I look forward to hearing from you.


- jeff


----------

